# wichtig...scrollfenster



## CoMaSoUl (6. Februar 2002)

ich würde gernmal wissen wie folgendes umzusetzen ist:

http://www.whised.com -> graphics (z.B.) ... und dann links das auswahlscrollfenster was anscheinend über der graphik liegt....sehr praktisch dynamisch und effektvoll.

weiss jemand wie das zu schaffen ist oder hat sogar das script für soetwas?

danke schon im vorraus


----------



## elgo (6. Februar 2002)

hier gibts ein tut ...

hab aber noch ne frage und wie ist das  hier mit dem scrollbalken gemacht ? (bei den news


----------



## braindad (6. Februar 2002)

alternativ zum obigen link:
>>clickme<< -> zum einfach-in-eigen-quelltext-kopieren-und-dann-anpassen =)

@elgo: yoo, sieht interessant aus! mal nachgucken...

EDIT: ausm quelltext:



> <!--
> ===========================================================================================
> EVERYTHING on this site is copyrighted to Luke Yoo of floodgear.com
> (excluding quotes and other outsourced material)
> ...



gleich mal nachschauen da


----------



## elgo (6. Februar 2002)

Jo DAnke schön ...  werde versuchen das hinzubekommen


----------



## braindad (6. Februar 2002)

bin auch grad dabei...
leider hatte ich bisher noch nie mit DIVs und SPANs gearbeitet...naja, wird schon passen =)


----------



## braindad (8. Februar 2002)

so, hab mir inzw. schon ne kleine page damit gebastelt. allerdings steh ich als nicht-java-sript-gott vor folgendem problem: ich will mehr als _einen_ solchen content-scroller. nur kann ich das dumme script niht umschreiben und damit die nötigen variablen adden (sind insgesamt 7, welche sich im neuen contet-sroller ändern würden, und 3, welche gleich blieben [nämlich die buttons]). so ein mist! 

weiß da wer abhilfe?
bei meinem glück bestimmt nicht...


----------



## simu (9. Februar 2002)

mach das ganze objekt orientiert

mein Scroller...

c ya


----------



## braindad (9. Februar 2002)

hmm, danke. schau ich mir gleich mal an


----------



## braindad (9. Februar 2002)

hmm, dein scroller sieht zwar besser aus (irgendwie übersichtliher) und hat auch besser funktionen...aber ich bekomm das teil einfach net zum laufen.

naja, ich werd das nachher nochmal in ruhe proBIERen, aber ich brauch davor erstmal ne stärkung. ich lass mih doch net von einem script unterkriegen  hehe

und danke nochmal für den tipp...wenns dann läuft, werd ich überglüklich sein


----------



## braindad (9. Februar 2002)

sooo....nachm essen und mit einem klaren kopp sah die sache doch schon ganz anders aus  cooles script übrigens! hat nur ein manko: man MUß farben angeben (für background etc.). da ist deswegen schlecht, da bei mir alles transparent sein soll. wenn ich dir farbwert aber auf "non" stelle, funzt das draggen nicht mehr. schade eigentlich. naja, ih werde mal guken, was ich da machen kann..

oder hast du da einen vorschlag?


----------



## sam (11. Februar 2002)

http://www.codephobia.com <-my favorite scrollbartut


----------



## wo0zy (12. Februar 2002)

thx @raven, der link is echt geil, danke!!


----------



## sam (12. Februar 2002)

np, aber bitte schreib meinen namen richtig


----------



## wo0zy (12. Februar 2002)

oh, gott, das tut mir leid. aber trotzdem nochmal danke


----------



## sam (13. Februar 2002)

macht ja nix


----------



## Avariel (9. Januar 2003)

Huhu 

Also ich schubs für mein Problem mal den Thread hier nach oben, der passt am besten. Ich hab auf meiner Page in der Mitte einen Layer, wo der Contend (das Newssystem) drin ist. Da das auch mal länger werden kann, muss der Layer scrollen. Ich hab das zuerst per overflow gelöst, aber das wurde von Opera völlig ignoriert. Jetzt hab ich noch sam´s Javascript-Scroller ein paar Posts drüber ausprobiert. Da klatscht Opera zwar wenigstens den Layerinhalt nicht mehr über alles hinweg was im Weg ist, aber er scrollt einfach gar nicht.

Im IE läuft alles einwandfrei, nur Opera stresst soweit ich weis. Also, hat jemand ne Idee wie ich die Opera-Fetischisten auch noch zufrieden stellen kann?

Falls ihr euch das bisherige Ergebnis mal anschauen wollt:
http://www.wge-clan.de


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2003)

schau mal bei dhtmlcentral.com oder 
ähnlichen seiten vorbei und hol dir 
mal nen neuen  
der link da oben is doch schon ein 
wenig älter...da hat sich einiges 
getan seitdem

nachtrag: ein lob für das benutzen 
der suchfunktion  
so läufts! nehmt euch daran ein 
beispiel


----------



## simu (13. Januar 2003)

mein neues script liegt nun unter http://endlessx.com/scripts/scroller.oop.html


----------



## Avariel (14. Januar 2003)

Sicher das da alles funktioniert?
Bei mir sieht das so aus: siehe Anhang

Und ich kann drücken und klicken wo ich will, da tut sich gar nix....


----------



## simu (14. Januar 2003)

Ja ich bin sicher dass das funktioniert, nur wäre es gut wenn ein einigermassen Standart-unterstützender Browser gebraucht würde:

Mozilla
IE6
etc


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. Januar 2003)

ich hab auch den IE6 das Scrollen an sich geht noch aber wenn ich zb. auf den change content Button klick gibts nur einen Error...


----------



## Avariel (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von simu _
> *Ja ich bin sicher dass das funktioniert, nur wäre es gut wenn ein einigermassen Standart-unterstützender Browser gebraucht würde:
> 
> Mozilla
> ...



Ich hab eigentlich nen ganz stinknormalen IE 5.5
Meinst du nicht da sollte das Script auch noch funktionieren?


----------



## Adam Wille (15. Januar 2003)

Naja, im Zusammenhang mit solchen DOM-Geschichten ist es erheblich von Vorteil, die neuesten Browser zu nutzen, da dort das DOm schon fortschreitender integriert wurde.

Inwieweit der IE 5.5 ein niedrigeres DOM-Level eingepflanzt bekommen hat als der IE 6 - das weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls gilt:

je aktueller desto unterstützender

Vollkommen ausgereift ist eh noch kein Browser in dem Zusammenhang, denke ich.
Wenn auch die Mozilla-Browser deutlich vorne liegen sollten in dieser Hinsicht...

Geist


----------



## simu (15. Januar 2003)

toolkit,
bevor die change-Buttons funktionieren musst du den Build-it Button drücken, dieser erstellt dann einen neuen Scroller, das ganze ist nur eine Beispiel Seite und soll zeigen, dass zu jeder Zeit ein Scroller erstellt werden kann...

Avariel,
Mein Script prüft nicht den Browsernamen, sondern überprüft ob dieser die benötigten Befehle für das Script unterstützt, dadurch sollte das Script auch in zukünftigen Browsern funktionieren, wird der Scroller nicht angezeigt so unterstützt der Browser nicht alle Funktionen, was beim IE 5.5 der Fall ist...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. April 2003)

jetzt kram ich den thread nochmal raus 

ich hab ein <DIV> mit overflow:auto. das ganze liegt in einer TD. beide haben höhe und breite 100%. 

die frage:

wie bekomme ich den inhalt des DIV's vertikal zentriert (middle), wenn der bereich nicht gescrollt werden muss? verticla-align klappt irgendwie nicht...


----------



## wo0zy (9. April 2003)

hmmm...also wenn dus mit middle versucht hat, dann versuchs ma mit valign=center is eigentlich das selbe doch middle klappt bei mir irgendwie nie!


----------



## do it (19. April 2003)

middle klappt bei mir auch nie, aber "center"...


----------



## Ronminator (7. August 2003)

*Deine Seite für wem???*



> _Original geschrieben von simu _
> *mein neues script liegt nun unter http://endlessx.com/scripts/scroller.oop.html *



Hab wegen dem scroller deine Seite angesurft und bin erschüttert!
Ich erkenn ausser dem backbild gar nichts!!! Weder text noch irgendwas an navigation zu lesen ! ich surf mit 1024x768 und IE6 aber das habe ich bisher noch nich erlebt - testest du auch das was du codest? abgedsehen davon könnte ich ein *funzendes* Scrollerscript auch gebrauchen für Browser ab IE4 und NS6 UUUND das Scrollrad müsste unterstützt werden! Viele (auch ich) nutze das Scrollrad um zu scrollen! Das nervt wenn man nur auf Grafiken klicken muss um zu scrollen vor allem bei flashseiten!


----------



## Adam Wille (7. August 2003)

> [...]UUUND das Scrollrad müsste unterstützt werden![...]


Wird das inzwischen auch von anderen Browsern als dem IE ermöglicht?

Geist


----------



## Ronminator (7. August 2003)

*Hallo ...*

@geist ...

naja ist mir eigentlich wurscht, welche anderen Browsenden das Scrollrad noch benutzen können - wahrscheinlich die, die mit der Dummymaus vom Mackentosh standardmäßig interfacemäßig behindert und gestraft sind, sicherlich niemals ;-)
...........
Es geht mehr darum diese Möglichkeit nicht explizit durch das Scrollerscript abzu"schalten". Wenn wir schonmal beim Scrollen sind ... da fast alle Links hier im Thread mittlerweile totgescrollt sind, gibts nun jemand, der einen Link zu einem im Praxistest bestandenen und mit CSS1 browserkompatiblen Scrollerbeispiel hat?


----------

